# Wyndham Points Owner Transfer Program



## Calady (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi,

I want to share with my fellow Wyndham Vac Resorts owner/members of something I discovered today.  I spoke with the Wyndham Corporate Direct Office in Florida in response to my inquiry about purchasing 91,000 points. 

I was thinking of going resale, on ebay, on Tug, when I called the 800 telephone number and the rep there had a salesperson call me at home about this OTP they have.  There are points out there that some people had to give up their ownerships for whatever reason and are available as resale from Wyndham also. 

Anyway, I have Peter Sinapoli;s phone number if you are interested as these points would be good for going from member to VIP, etc. 

They are discounted as Wyndham does not want to hold on to them. This Peter is in Orlando at the Wyndham Corporate Sales office. It sounded very good to me.  

Note: I would not think that this post is an advertisement only information.

Calady


----------



## deedman (Jul 3, 2010)

You just fell hook line and sinker for the salesman's pitch.  Do yourself a favor buy resale.


----------



## yoohoo (Jul 3, 2010)

I purchased through this program.  The cost is usually $55 to $85 per thousand points.  This is less than buying at resort but more than buying on eBay.  In this program you are buying from an owner who is behind in their payments.  Your down payment covers all their late loan payments and late maintenance fees.  You assume their loan and get whatever equity that they have.  What determines your cost per thousand points is a combination of how far their on their loan and maintenace fees and their loan balance.  Thier behind loan and maintenace fees payments needs to be paid to complete transfer.  The high end be $5,000 or more.  The key to this program is that the owners need to be behind on their loan payments.  Late maintance fees do not count.  Yes, you get credit towards VIP.


----------



## Calady (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Yoohoo.  Some of us W members want to maintain VIP status and not just for booking vacations but I like the idea of the discount you get when you rebook within the 60 days, the mid week cleanings, the extra month you get to make a reservation, etc.  
I'm 91K short and am looking for a good deal to keep the gold level soon.
Calady


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Forget it. Never worth the cost*



calady said:


> Thanks Yoohoo.  Some of us W members want to maintain VIP status and not just for booking vacations but I like the idea of the discount you get when you rebook within the 60 days, the mid week cleanings, the extra month you get to make a reservation, etc.
> I'm 91K short and am looking for a good deal to keep the gold level soon.
> Calady



Since VIP things are subject to change paying anything extra to get them is a mistake.  You will always do better simply getting the points you need on resale (which more and more is basically the cost of closing & fees) and using pooling, banking, borrowing and renting to maximize the value. Getting the cost out of VIP is a risk and most likely you'll never even break even forget saving anything.


----------



## yoohoo (Jul 6, 2010)

The key to this program is not to jump at the first one that comes along.  If you do not see one that meets your needs to one reason or another, another group of sales will be available the following month.  If you take the point of views that points are points, wait for a sale for less $60 per thousand points.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jul 6, 2010)

$60 per 1000 points???

YIKES....     


Simple Jarhead math has me at $6,480 for a small package of 108K points...not counting the closing and such.  The same package for well under a thousand via ebay or even right here...

No thanks, the math sort of tips the scales for me.


----------



## Calady (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi,
I have reread in my Wyndham papers about the levels of the VIP and the VIP Gold.  Besides getting to make reservations within the 10 month time frame, with the VIP levels, you get to make reservations within a 13 month period before you arrive or the check in date.

Yes, there are other perks like rebooking the reservation within the 60 day period to get the 25 or 35% points discount, newspaper daily delivery and the Perks by Club Wyndham membership also.  

Just to be sure go to their website and read it again.  I did and wanted you to be sure before you make any decision on the resale market.


----------



## deedman (Jul 6, 2010)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> $60 per 1000 points???
> 
> The same package for well under a thousand via ebay or even right here...
> 
> No thanks, the math sort of tips the scales for me.




Well under a thousand??? Try $1, free closing, plus $100 transfer fee. I don't care how many free newspapers and "discounts subject to availability" there are, no way that adds up to be a good deal.


----------



## yoohoo (Jul 6, 2010)

You are right.  This is not a good deal even at $60 per thousand points.  I made my purchase before I found out about this forum.  I am going to use Gold VIP benefits to fullest extent possible.  In theory this is great; in practice not everything works as described.  Housing keeping and transaction cost are OK.  Upgrades and discounts are not always available at the more popular resorts and times.  I do not need anymore points.  However, if I buy any more points, it will be done through resale.  Again I am not suggesting that $60 is good deal.  I am just pointing out that for those you really want to get to VIP this is one way to do it, which is also not good deal.  Rather take the money to get to VIP and invest it using the earning to pay for those things that VIP would have given you.


----------



## deedman (Jul 6, 2010)

yoohoo said:


> Rather take the money to get to VIP and invest it using the earning to pay for those things that VIP would have given you.



Now that is good advice.


----------

